# HORSE NAMES!



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dixie stands out to me; easy working name that she can learn quickly because of the distinctive sounds...and I think its a cute name But I like Firefly too.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

thanx!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

what's wrong with her current name?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

It's just so common and I just don't want my first horse to have such a boring name it's Belle.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:lol: Belle is a nice name, you could make it stand out more by making it Isabella or something. If sh is useta it don't change it, it will just confuse her


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

wierd i know of a horse named belle that is a solid paint. could you pst of a pic of her, i would love to see if it is the same one.


----------



## khippor (Jul 20, 2007)

I named my horse Ashton Blue...cause he has pretty eyes like Ashton Kutcher, and because he is a blue ash color. I love it.


----------



## horse-mad-lass (Jul 21, 2007)

i think indy would be a great name for her but the others are still really nice .. xx


----------



## MrEques (Jul 21, 2007)

I like amalie, lillian, and jasmine for horse names.

All abit different.

]


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanx you guys for all the great horse names! But I was thinking and I found a really uniqe name, Touche'!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Touche' is french for on guard! still a very unique name i like it!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Not bad :lol:


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

I've seen a lot of horses with the name Touche actually :? 

You could swap it to *Bella Vista *(beautiful view - in italian i think). Call her Bella, or even *Ciao, Bella*.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ya but I know even more horses named Belle!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

WELL GUESS WHAT!!  

Your the horses owner so you decide..... Common (names) or not, your Belle will mean defintally to you than some other Belle :lol: 
I think you should decide for your self + we don't even know what she looks like! :roll:


----------



## sam8701 (Jul 27, 2007)

i heard it was bad luck 2 change ur animals name... ull end up comfusin the animal if u change her name... shorten it 2 'B' or somethin 8)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

umm no. She's only 3 and they don't even use that to call her from the pasture. You could say Belle and she won't even budge. I'm the new owner I think Touche' is cool.


----------



## taybug (Jul 10, 2007)

I changed my horse's name from Chief to Scooter. He is the horse in my avatar... doesn't he look more like a Scooter than a Chief?

He was 11 when I changed it, but I don't think he was Chief for too long before I changed it. I think it was something else before, but I don't know what that something else was sooo too bad for him he's Scooter now. He has been for almost three years now and he is still functioning properly... no bad luck.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah see she is only 3 and like you said your horse was 11 and he didn't mind (he's cute by the way!) I think she looks more like a 'Touche'' than a 'Belle'. She's a fun spunky little filly and I just don't see how they got 'Belle' out of that?

Hey I wonder if on leather halters with a brass name plate, I wonder if they can put the (') in Touche'?


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

8) Well i am glad you figured it out..... :roll:


----------



## Ellie (May 16, 2007)

how old is she and is she used to her name? if she is just call her that and jazz it up or change it for a showname. if not i have alwaysed loved Jindilla or Xanadu (pro-nounced Zan-a-du). but like i said don't change it if she is like 5 or more or just come up with something with the same ring to it.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

No I'm calling her Touche' She is only 3 and they don't even call her from the pasture by 'belle' they just whistle and she looks more like a Touche' than Belle.

And like Taybug said, her horse was 11 when she changed it and it made no difference.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

when i was little my dad would always tell me "snowmane stories" about a beautiful pure white arabian that would rescue a little girl that just happened to be me but in different scenarios. so snowmane will be my first horses name as long as its absoulutely pure white.. haha. then for me comes sheherazade... you might have trouble pronouncing it but i find it to be a beautiful name for black horse again arabian horse because its an arabian name from the "Arabian Nights" then i would get a beautiful chestnut arabian that i would name sultan.... Ohh my gosh i have found myself dreaming about these three horses all my life... haha.... anyone intrested in giving a free horse to me???


----------



## bigdream86 (Sep 12, 2007)

i know she isn't really a chestnut but how bout garnet.


----------



## bigdream86 (Sep 12, 2007)

show name "Glimering Garnet"


----------



## bigdream86 (Sep 12, 2007)

????????????


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Abracadabra and call her Abby.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Touche' is very unique!!! Good luck with her


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

you could call her JB then you wouldn't have to actually change her name


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the name Toushe'
Just make sure not to pronounce it like Tushy :lol:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought of: Salsa Borenco! Why??????? I really really do not know, but it sounds fantastic! Or you can split it: or Salsa, or Borenco. Or both! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Salsa, I like that


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Salsa, I like that


But what about the other part, 'Borenco'? Sounds a bit spanish!


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

Haha. I have a horse named Salsa! But I think you should go with what you like. You're the one that will be calling her that, not us.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

DutchHorse said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> > Salsa, I like that
> ...


All depends on how well you can rrroll yourrr rrrr's :wink:


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

You could swap it to *Bella Vista *(beautiful view - in italian i think). Call her Bella, or even *Ciao, Bella*. [/quote]


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

Chikeeta Dreamsong "keeta"
Sunshines Echo "echo"
Flicka ;means girl in spanish
Freedom
Mystic Tide
Spirit
Tequila Sunrise
Sunshine
the name you like-->____ than at the end add skydancer
..
Cant think right now ill add more later


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

Chikeeta Dreamsong "keeta"
Sunshines Echo "echo"
Flicka ;means girl in spanish
Freedom
Mystic Tide
Spirit
Tequila Sunrise
Sunshine
the name you like-->____ than at the end add skydancer
..
Cant think right now ill add more later


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

tango
Breeze
Breezy
Beautiful Miracle "miracle"


----------



## stumbles (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE THE NAME TOUCHE!!

That sounds very unique. I think you should go with that.


----------



## lovehorses (Oct 6, 2007)

i like dixie the most


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought 1rst of the name 'Jolly Jumper' but that might be ridiculous!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i think its personal preference whether a person changes a horses name or not. i have just been through this with my mare and we have just bought another today that will also be having his name changed.

my mare was possum :? and i changed it to gypsy. the gelding came from the same fella (he's finally selling his horses rather than just not feeding and looking after them) and we haaaaaaaaaaate his name. his name is currently jarred :shock: 

both horses were taught to come to a whistle. neither of them respond in any way, shape or form to their names. basically, we have two horses who needed a new start and a new name is perfectly acceptable. we are also thinking of another name for the sb we have bought but cant get until the flu ban is over. his name is cougar. again, not a name we are comfortable with. we see little issues with him as he doesnt respond to his name or a whistle lol

i personally believe that it doesnt matter what the horses name is when you get it, it WILL get used to the new name. it will just take longer in some horses than others. mostly i think they respond to the sound of their owners voice rather than the actual name they are saying.

i think touche' is a wonderful name and if you feel happy and comfortable with it, then go for it


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the ones that OneStride suggested  It's just bad luck to change their name i've heard.


----------



## kategreece (Oct 16, 2007)

*Horsematch.com*

Hope you can take others ideas for reference . You may also search the better name on the internet . Good luck !


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

how bout razzle dazzle a.k.a. raz


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I've always wanted to put my horses show name as "His name escapes me" just plainly because it would sound amusing over the loud speaker (yes I am very simply amused )


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Of the names picked by the OP I like Alexa-Lexie for short and India.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Senneke (pronounced sonica) :shrugs: I always liked that name...for a girl horse,But i preffer geldings so i never used it. : )


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

the mare i just got (who was a drop off) i was going to name her Star dust but didnt click. so i named her dixie  now to name the baby hmmmm


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> I've always wanted to put my horses show name as "His name escapes me" just plainly because it would sound amusing over the loud speaker (yes I am very simply amused )


 AHHAHAHAHA ROFL! i would die laughing!


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

Fantasia- love it...... its just very Unique.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Fantasia


----------



## Babes Ribbon (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL I always wanted to reg a horse 'I Don't know' then make the barn name Guess,,, The fun I could have... What's his reg name 'I don't know' and his barn name Guess lol!! I'm easiliy amused as well!!


----------



## Babes Ribbon (Jan 25, 2011)

I like Disco but I think they're all pretty


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

My horse was named Moses, nick name Monster Moe, when I started working with him I found out later that he had been called Dallas Star before that owner had changed his name. He was a true monster when I got him and when I bought him and changed his name back I felt like I had a whole different horse. I don't think it was a name change that did it but it was still interesting, I changed back to Dallas also because I didn't like the name Moses, it just didn't fit right.

BTW I love the name Touche'! I knew a pony named Touche' and he was so fun!


----------

